# Acer Desktop, 2.7GHz AMD Athlon II x2 215, 3GB RAM, 500GB HDD



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Is Acer Desktop, 2.7GHz AMD Athlon II x2 215, 3GB RAM, 500GB HDD
AX1400-E2502 - a good computer ?

http://shop.amd.com/CA/_layouts/sho...ID=AX1400-E2502&region=ca-en&retailerid=25238

I see some places advertise for less then $300 here in some retail stores in Canada.


Is that a good deal ?

A lot of the specifications aren't put down though for this computer.
So you don't know what you are getting until you buy it.
Is this a discontinued model or what ?

But they usually say out of stock on their website.

Thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

'Small form factor' means it could be difficult to upgrade the onboard graphics and other parts, so only buy if it's suitable for your current needs and you don't plan on adding any new hardware to it.

Contact Staples and ask for a full spec sheet before deciding.


----------

